# Are you a postage stamp?



## Victor (Aug 1, 2020)

On an old envelope,
Alone, stuck in a corner, depressed and nowhere to go?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

No & neither are you. You're here aren't you? This is somewhere to go. You don't have to physically go to be somewhere. You can find virtual tours online that you can watch. You can read books. You can find sites to play games on like cards & bingo & stuff. When you're alone you have to learn to make you're own fun. Be your own best friend. Be your own companion. It sucks at first but you get used to it. Don't sulk. Find something to keep your mind occupied.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2020)

There are time's I've felt that way, but I work very hard to banish those feelings.  If you feel that way, you act that way and it turns into a self-fulfilling prophecy.  

I find that if I keep whatever interactions I may have with others positive, they're more likely to want to keep interacting with me.  I'm not saying it's easy, but I don't want to be miserable all the time.

As for no where to go, this pandemic severely limits our options.  So when I do manage to get out, I try hard to enjoy myself, even if it's just some routine errand.

No one else can really help us, so we have to help ourselves.


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2020)

Some days I feel like a "return to sender"......


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 1, 2020)

Whenever I feel a bit 'forgotten' I ask myself whether I would rather be in an old folks home. Makes me grateful that I still have my independence.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 1, 2020)

*Are you a postage stamp?*




Victor said:


> On an old envelope,
> Alone, stuck in a corner, depressed and nowhere to go?



Not me

I'm a 2 cent stamp
on tap
waiting to be used when my 2 cents is requested


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> Some days I feel like a "return to sender"......


Me too some days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

I'll tell you something Victor...your happiness doesn't depend on other people. It starts with you & what's inside of you. If I relied on people to be happy I'd be in a psyche ward somewhere. You have to figure out how to take care of yourself emotionally because no one is going to do that for you. For years now the only one who bothers to call me is my mother. I get no phone calls...no mail & no visits from any "friends" at all. Ever. 

I've tried over the years to build relationships with people & have faced major disappointments all the way. I finally got so discouraged I quit trying. It wasn't worth the heartache. I took my own emotional well being into my own hands. I discovered what I enjoy & that's what I do. By myself.

I decided I wasn't wasting anymore tears or time on people who really don't care. They talk a good game but the proof is in their actions. I urge you take control of your own well being. Don't let people rule your mental health. You are responsible for yourself & it's time to step up & take care of your own hurting heart. It's not easy but it's not impossible.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> On an old envelope,
> Alone, stuck in a corner, depressed and nowhere to go?



As I look at some of the replies of others, somehow I feel if I was feeling the way you've been feeling, I would not feel comforted.  Sitting alone it can feel like it's overwhelming. These days we can't get out and go much of anywhere to alieviate the aloneness.  I've had so many losses that it can be overwhelming.  John Denver had a song about this.  It was called Fly Away.  If it were me I'd find an old dog or old cat at the animal shelter, a little animal person who doesn't have anyone either.  I wouldn't get a young one, because I might not live long enough to take care of it until it passes.  If you need to write to someone, I'm here.  Send me a message when you are feeling down.  I mean it.  I have a website.  You can find out who I am through that site.   Know that someone cares.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 1, 2020)

It is isolation but the licking part makes it all worth while.


----------



## marcb (Aug 1, 2020)

I live alone but thankfully still have some family and friends for social. A couple of things I have learned although not always easy to put into practice are - as stated above, think of yourself first, secondly - never compare your situation with others, thirdly - think of the present and not the past or the future (although sometime I do love to bask in some of the good times gone by) and lastly focus on the one thing, one mind, as it's easy to think lots of things at the same time which makes you lose focus.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> On an old envelope,
> Alone, stuck in a corner, *depressed *and nowhere to go?


*Depressed* is the key word there Victor. I urge you to see your doctor about it. I've been there and there is an answer. Nobody chooses to feel so rotten.
Pick up the phone and call your Doctor today.


----------



## Victor (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey.  This is a joke!!  Get it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2020)

@Victor....Say what???? A joke???? I am getting off here now before I say something I am sure to regret!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)

Not cool


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> On an old envelope,
> Alone, stuck in a corner, depressed and nowhere to go?


I like being in my little corner of the world..... sometimes....but I am not stuck here.... I hope the day never comes when I am stuck with no where to go.     I personally like stamps on passports!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> Hey.  This is a joke!!  Get it.


*That's disgusting.* How dare you. I also need to walk away before I give you a piece of my mind you don't deserve.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 1, 2020)

Victor said:


> On an old envelope,
> Alone, stuck in a corner, depressed and nowhere to go?


I am alone but not stuck in a corner, not really depressed just trying to not be hard, and I do have somewhere to go...if I go grocery shopping or to the drive thru for food.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm in the dead letters bin.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 2, 2020)

Everyone who replied to the initial post did so with caring and empathy.  It affected me om a deeply personal level because I'm at a point in my life where I struggle daily against those feelings (and I'm determined to win).  But the post cut a little too close to home.

Being told that it was a joke left me feeling a little foolish and exposed.  I'm sure you didn't mean to be cruel, but in the future, please think twice about what's funny and what isn't.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 2, 2020)

Victor said:


> Hey. This is a joke!! Get it.


Then, it should be in the* Humor* section......

I'm prolly the biggest jokester here, and I totally missed the intended humor


----------



## Pepper (Aug 2, 2020)

As my mother (I think it was her) used to say "Many a serious thing is said in jest."  I think we have an example of that here.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'll tell you something Victor...your happiness doesn't depend on other people. It starts with you & what's inside of you. If I relied on people to be happy I'd be in a psyche ward somewhere. You have to figure out how to take care of yourself emotionally because no one is going to do that for you. For years now the only one who bothers to call me is my mother. I get no phone calls...no mail & no visits from any "friends" at all. Ever.
> 
> I've tried over the years to build relationships with people & have faced major disappointments all the way. I finally got so discouraged I quit trying. It wasn't worth the heartache. I took my own emotional well being into my own hands. I discovered what I enjoy & that's what I do. By myself.
> 
> I decided I wasn't wasting anymore tears or time on people who really don't care. They talk a good game but the proof is in their actions. I urge you take control of your own well being. Don't let people rule your mental health. You are responsible for yourself & it's time to step up & take care of your own hurting heart. It's not easy but it's not impossible.


Marci You have hit the nail on the head.  One of the major reasons my husband and I are still together, despite our many issues, is the knowledge we can rely on each other for certain things.  

A lot of friends are merely fair weather friends who disappear when the going gets rough.  Or when you have nothing else to offer but companionship.  It is nearly impossible to make a friend, even before the virus, when you don’t work.  The friends you had at work seem to lose interest in a short while.

I have few interactions other than family, and they are busy with their own lives.  Except my son with DS who calls nearly every day.  

Like @MarciKS Says we are responsible for our own well being.  We are responsible to seek help when we need it-mental and physical.  I often feel that I am invisible when I am not listened too or I am ignored.  I have to remind myself that my children are adults and entitled to their own lives.

I am responsible to build my own world that I can live in as happily as possible-as are we all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Are you a postage stamp?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are *hilarious!! * Thank you for always giving me a good laugh.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2020)

Victor, I'm alone...but not stuck in a corner and I hope it's a long time from now when I find myself having no place to go. I've gotten little mini depressions (lost my husband in 2018, lost one of my best friends earlier this year), but I find ways to bounce back from them.  Just got back a couple of days ago from my first vacation this year. God willing I'll be going again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> Some days I feel like a "return to sender"......



Hmmmm... there is a song about that 






Tony


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2020)

^


----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2020)

Victor said:


> Hey.  This is a joke!!  Get it.


Ha. The only one you fooled is yourself.


----------



## Autumn72 (Nov 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Are you a postage stamp?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think im in love


----------



## Autumn72 (Nov 14, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Victor, I'm alone...but not stuck in a corner and I hope it's a long time from now when I find myself having no place to go. I've gotten little mini depressions (lost my husband in 2018, lost one of my best friends earlier this year), but I find ways to bounce back from them.  Just got back a couple of days ago from my first vacation this year. God willing I'll be going again in a couple of weeks.


Where did you go in Covid -19 please share this wonder?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> As my mother (I think it was her) used to say "Many a serious thing is said in jest."  I think we have an example of that here.


*My mother said similar, and I say it myself now too... ''Many a true word spoken in Jest '' *


----------



## Chet (Nov 14, 2020)

No glue on my backside.


----------



## Knight (Nov 14, 2020)

As a joke it wasn't funny. But always looking for the good in something, maybe the honest caring responses have helped someone.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> As I look at some of the replies of others, somehow I feel if I was feeling the way you've been feeling, I would not feel comforted.  Sitting alone it can feel like it's overwhelming. These days we can't get out and go much of anywhere to alieviate the aloneness.  I've had so many losses that it can be overwhelming.  John Denver had a song about this.  It was called Fly Away.  If it were me I'd find an old dog or old cat at the animal shelter, a little animal person who doesn't have anyone either.  I wouldn't get a young one, because I might not live long enough to take care of it until it passes.  If you need to write to someone, I'm here.  Send me a message when you are feeling down.  I mean it.  I have a website.  You can find out who I am through that site.   Know that someone cares.



For the last years I've been adopting older dogs.  They are so often overlooked at the shelters.  They won't be with you as long, but they seem SO grateful for a home and love and caring.  I adopted my present dog Henry last August.  He's a senior guy, but he's is so deserving of a good home.  He's pretty much the perfect dog.  No problems at all -- he is reliably housebroken (I have a doggie door) with no mistakes at all, he is quite the gentleman in the house and very well behaved, and the best part is he thinks I am absolutely wonderful!  He's a fun companion, yet there he sat in the shelter, overlooked because he is no spring chicken.  I am SO glad I found him,and I think he is, too.

Older dogs are wonderful.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 14, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> For the last years I've been adopting older dogs.  They are so often overlooked at the shelters.  They won't be with you as long, but they seem SO grateful for a home and love and caring.  I adopted my present dog Henry last August.  He's a senior guy, but he's is so deserving of a good home.  He's pretty much the perfect dog.  No problems at all -- he is reliably housebroken (I have a doggie door) with no mistakes at all, he is quite the gentleman in the house and very well behaved, and the best part is he thinks I am absolutely wonderful!  He's a fun companion, yet there he sat in the shelter, overlooked because he is no spring chicken.  I am SO glad I found him,and I think he is, too.
> 
> Older dogs are wonderful.


That's wonderful.


----------



## gennie (Nov 15, 2020)

Victor said:


> Hey.  This is a joke!!  Get it.


No.  Perhaps you'd like to explain it. 

 Jokes are fun.  This wasn't. Maybe it's time to get over yourself.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Are you a postage stamp?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Your 2 cents are always requested! That's one of the reasons I love this forum.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 16, 2020)

Autumn72 said:


> Where did you go in Covid -19 please share this wonder?


I went to stay at my timeshare in Atlantic City, N.J. I consider it my second home and am comfortable there. I don't drive so I had to take a casino bus down.  It was almost full but I was blessed that no one sat next to me.  Everyone wore masks so I didn't feel compromised. I played my $20 slot credit and took a Lyft to the resort.  Being peak season had ended, I didn't encounter many guests at all.  I love being at the ocean and walking the boardwalk. I wear my mask even when I'm outdoors.


----------



## Mat (Nov 16, 2020)

I still stay busy and enjoy my days, most of the time, especially like today when I got my 4 hour nap.  Cold air finally arrived here in the south and the first frost came overnight.  I will continue to get up everyday until the last day, my knees don't cooperate lately but so far I am still my own boss and they go where I tell them to go, well sorta ..  ;0)  We eventually get there and there is no time clock to punch.  I suspect soon it will get real cold and the morning get up time will be moved up until I see sun shining.  I wish I were living in Galveston but it just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 8, 2021)

jujube said:


> Some days I feel like a "return to sender"......


Lord oh my, this is what i have endured.
A letter back from grand daughter who feels I am asking for a reply other than " return to sender 3 x"
Older sister did give her the letter and her reply was : she ssid she would write ....its been two months so she furiously defended her lousy sister who was abused by her mother and whose other daughter is has been reprimanded for sbusing my grandson that is not related to or brought up by his mother's  mother's  remarriage.
Seriously unfair I financially supported him for five years  i am not allowed to see him he is almost ten. His father keeps him from me. His mom is in heaven so he was  under all this abuse and now again his father mentioned he is not on dcfs rules. Shameful way this has been  a huge issue.......a stamp like in a quilt?
.o one tells you of this nightmare what will happen if you think giving birth to four daughters will be like. I would had not given birth to anyone. Why the state and country has strangers that have a degree to take care of you in the end. Shameful system that has taken over since " Call a Midwife"  jenny told this is how it all government degrees to have others do the work of your own children who dont care hidden by all these nurses and doctors however they do need a job,  YOU.....SOLD DOWN THE RIVER.....WILL i be deleted by the order of this system here that fall into place with the restful kindness of positive strangers..imagine telling someone to not resist the systems WAYS...whether how you may die or live...the temperture takers og it all you do know who you are the BOSSES of here and where one ends up. Mow lets be positive we are freedom minded folk.....just a little upset with all this rude awakenings by all these people making all these Rules.........at 71 still being told what i must do or else....my life yet shame on you folk who are too fze removed to ever be in a stamp  collectors corralling.....you lmow who you are....dont forget to have a meeting on what this site is about and your judgements if i should be allowed to be an adult with rights as in freedom of speech......hidden is all the medical system made of people i do not know....now dont forget to have a primary doctor who will call all the shots for you without your permission....please  excuse my rude awakening a title for living alone to fish for naughty seniors.    Then go home and have a family get together online....what a country and world wide regulation yikes there has been wuite a lot of meetings going on about other pdioles lives witbout their knowing system behind ones back.....Medicare  theres a job  for people not old enough to retire yet. Who pays their weekly bills....a guess....ok my wind has been delivered and my sails are now fallen where my ship has left me surrounded by others watching where they may never be subjected too or by stranger's idess of we only want to help....the road to hell was meant with  good intentions.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 9, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> For the last years I've been adopting older dogs.  They are so often overlooked at the shelters.  They won't be with you as long, but they seem SO grateful for a home and love and caring.  I adopted my present dog Henry last August.  He's a senior guy, but he's is so deserving of a good home.  He's pretty much the perfect dog.  No problems at all -- he is reliably housebroken (I have a doggie door) with no mistakes at all, he is quite the gentleman in the house and very well behaved, and the best part is he thinks I am absolutely wonderful!  He's a fun companion, yet there he sat in the shelter, overlooked because he is no spring chicken.  I am SO glad I found him,and I think he is, too.
> 
> Older dogs are wonderful.


That's what we plan to do, hopefully this spring.  Got a feral older  cat that doesn't like other cats, too.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m never t, but sure know many who DO feel that way . For me, it’s mind over matter. When I wake up each morning, it’s my decision and mine alone, how that day is going to go.  I can choose to be happy and content with another covid boring bad day...or I can feel sorry for myself, say “screw it,” and pull the covers back up over my head. There is always something, in everyone’s lives, to be worried about, stressed about, sad about, happy about, or depressed about. And no one can decide how we are going to handle it, accept it, and deal with it, accept ourselves. It’s HARDER, probably, to be happy and content with what we DO have...than to feel sorry for ourselves about what we DON’T.  So no... I refuse to be a postage stamp, but I’ll admit that some days it is a hard thing to do. My choice...always


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 9, 2021)

I must be a postage stamp, or at least wear one because, as Elvis once sang, "I'm the US male"! (That's M.A.L.E., son - the US male) 






Tony


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I must be a postage stamp, or at least wear one because, as Elvis once sang, "I'm the US male"! (That's M.A.L.E., son - the US male)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesterday would have been Elvis'  86th  birthday  ..  January 8th

https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...-presleys-86th-birthday-this-week/ar-BB1cyQjo


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 9, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Yesterday would have been Elvis'  86th  birthday  ..  January 8th
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertain...-presleys-86th-birthday-this-week/ar-BB1cyQjo


I still remember the day Elvis died.  We were playing a gig, I think it was somewhere in Canada (that is the problem with being on the road so long - where are we tonight?).  We got the news and our band leader stopped to tell the audience.  People were truly affected.

Tony


----------

